# condiciones de contorno (obras)



## dg_spain

Hola--en el otro hilo sobre este término se sugieren 2 posibilidades de traducción--"environmental conditions" y "border conditions". Podría se que en el contexto de mi texto "environmental conditions" valga, pero no estoy convencida. En el texto que estoy traduciendo hablan del "contorno" de un proyecto hidroeléctrico; aquí va el texto exacto. Gracias de antemano por sus sugerencias.

Revisar las 29 condiciones de contorno relevantes, e.g., 
§  Hidrología
§  Derechos de agua
§  Precio estacional energía
§  Potencia firme


----------



## chileno

dg_spain said:


> Hola--en el otro hilo sobre este término se sugieren 2 posibilidades de traducción--"environmental conditions" y "border conditions". Podría se que en el contexto de mi texto "environmental conditions" valga, pero no estoy convencida. En el texto que estoy traduciendo hablan del "contorno" de un proyecto hidroeléctrico; aquí va el texto exacto. Gracias de antemano por sus sugerencias.
> 
> Revisar las 29 condiciones de contorno relevantes, e.g.,
> §  Hidrología
> §  Derechos de agua
> §  Precio estacional energía
> §  Potencia firme



Yo usaría "environmental conditions/status" 

Ni en castellano está claro, porque mezcla condiciones físicas de terreno y legales etc.


----------



## dg_spain

Gracias, chileno. Me estoy preguntando si tenía que cambiarlo y pensar en el otro sentido del "contorno" --o sea, que estos son los factores que dan forma al proyecto. "Conditioning factors", o algo así, porque tiene razón, son una mezcla de elementos físicos y legales, etc.

Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## chileno

Me pregunto si lo que estás leyendo tiene que ver con un reporte/estudio económico.


----------



## dg_spain

Parcialmente, sí--estudian cómo hacer más eficaz el proyecto y cómo recortar gastos...


----------



## chileno

Entonces creo que están hablando del "contorno" económico, en lo que se refiere a presupuesto.


----------



## dg_spain

¡Gracias por todo el _input_!


----------



## chileno

De nada, y al volver a leerlo se me ocurrió que "condiciones de contorno relevantes" se refiere a los perfiles relevantes al estudio económico que se está llevando a cabo, con fines presupuestarios.


----------



## Teresa_1978

Creo que es más correcto "entorno" que "contorno" en este contexto.


----------



## chileno

Teresa_1978 said:


> Creo que es más correcto "entorno" que "contorno" en este contexto.



Es lo mismom solo que ahora se considera anticuado. 

Sí, soy bastante viejo.


----------



## dg_spain

Gracias, Teresa_1978, ¡pero no estaba buscando corregir el español, sino hacer su traducción al inglés! 

Los autores del original no solicitaban mis comentarios...


----------

